# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > 3rd Ed Was there ever a grenade launcher developed for 3E/PF1?

## thorr-kan

I'm thinking something to launch alchemical flasks.  Maybe something clockwork or spring-loaded.  Double-funny if it can be slung under a crossbow...

----------


## ShurikVch

There were Rocket Launcher in _Dragon_ #321 ("The Way of the Gun" article), and Harpy GG Grenade Launcher in _Dragon Annual_ #6 ("Firearms in Freeport" article)

----------


## Inevitability

A custom item of at-will Launch Item might be a good place to start.

----------


## Thurbane

There's something like this in A&EG, Gnome Calculus or somesuch?

Here we go - A&EG p. 6, Gnome Calculus:




> This oversized sling is made to fire flasks filled with liquid. Common ammunition includes acid, alchemists fire, and other alchemical substances. Alchemical ammunition deals damage according to its properties, but it gains the range increment of the gnome calculus.

----------


## Thunder999

Pathfinder has the Flask Thrower, Launching Crossbow and Bombchucker  oh and not to forget the high tech Grenade Launcher which is more about firing technological grenades rather than alchemical weapons.

----------


## Eldan

> There's something like this in A&EG, Gnome Calculus or somesuch?
> 
> Here we go - A&EG p. 6, Gnome Calculus:


Huh. You know, I think I'd just allow players to throw flasks with a normal sling.

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...Gnome-Calculus!

----------


## loky1109

There is grenade launcher in the Return to the Temple of the Frog module.

----------


## Shpadoinkle

Wand of Fireball.

----------


## Telonius

Not _precisely_, but I believe there were some items in the Age of Worms campaign that functioned close to it. (Basically, organ jars from a pyramid that let loose a Wail of the Banshee if they were disturbed. We secured them, gave them to a player with a Hippogriff mount, and dropped them on enemies).

----------


## Faily

> Not _precisely_, but I believe there were some items in the Age of Worms campaign that functioned close to it. (Basically, organ jars from a pyramid that let loose a Wail of the Banshee if they were disturbed. We secured them, gave them to a player with a Hippogriff mount, and dropped them on enemies).


The Mad Shootist prestige class from the Zeitgeist-campaign gets a Rocket Launcher.

----------


## thorr-kan

> Wand of Fireball.


You know, a Wand Chamber would be a completely different way of getting a similar effect.  I was focusing on mundane solutions, but you're onto something there.

----------


## Thurbane

> You know, a Wand Chamber would be a completely different way of getting a similar effect.  I was focusing on mundane solutions, but you're onto something there.


Oh, that reminds me: the Deathwand Crossbow (A&EG p.103) has two slots to hold wands, which are considered equipped as long as you hold the crossbow.

----------


## Shpadoinkle

> You know, a Wand Chamber would be a completely different way of getting a similar effect.  I was focusing on mundane solutions, but you're onto something there.


Fireball was explicitly designed to duplicate the effects of a rocket-propelled grenade. The spell launches a relatively small projectile that travels in a straight line until it impacts something, then erupts in a large, fiery explosion. That's a rocket.

----------

